# DND Board Game



## mariusm (Feb 28, 2008)

"Unease and darkness have fallen over the land of Rallion as Monsters ravage the region. Travelling through it, the Heroes have arrived at the village of Holbrook, on the edge of a forest, where Goblin attacks have left the villagers fearing for their lives. The Sheriff of Holbrook has gone in search of them, but has not returned. The Goblins must be the key to his disappearance."

Objective: defeat all the goblins...


----------



## mariusm (Feb 28, 2008)

*Round 1 update*

Initiative Order:
Lidda
Mialee
Goblin
Regdar
Jozan

Lidda – Moved 2 squares South and then 3 squares West.  She searched for traps and rolled (1 trap) but found nothing.


----------



## mariusm (Feb 28, 2008)

*Round 1 update*

Mialee moves East, South and then East.  She takes a shot with her bow and rolls two yellow and one star dice (Nothing and One Sword, Star).  The goblin manages to bring his shield up just in time and the arrow slams into the hard wood.  The goblin, at first surprised by the party entering, raises his mace and charges over to Mialee.  He takes a swing and rolls two yellow and one orange dice (One Sword, one Sword and one Sword)  Mialee takes 1 hit.  The goblin lands a glancing blow against Mialee's left shoulder as his maces comes crashing down.


----------

